# Bank fishing redfish tybee/savannah area



## Lman1997 (May 16, 2016)

Just looking for areas to try and catch my first redfish coming up next month. Staying in savannah and am looking to catch one from the shore. Also what baits would be the best.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 17, 2016)

Go out to Stewart's Tybee island bait and tackle. They will point you in the right direction. If you can hire a guide or pay for someone's fuel. Much more of a chance with local knowledge


----------



## rdnckrbby (May 17, 2016)

Either cemetary on the wilmington river around thunderbolt hold reds year round...Fish the rocks with jig and shrimp/mullet and hold on!


----------



## watermedic (May 20, 2016)

The Bonaventure Cemetery?


----------



## watermedic (May 20, 2016)

The Bonaventure Cemetery?


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 20, 2016)

X2 on Thunderbolt! Check out W E Honey park! And get the tide times!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 21, 2016)

I didn't realize people do so well there. I've fished it a few times by boat with no fish and have never seen one caught there. But I guess if you sit all day there they have to come by at some point


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jun 28, 2016)

I have heard a ton about the cemetary but never tried it.


----------



## Hogthis (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey guys don't want to steal the post but any advice on bait or lures for reds? First time in sav


----------



## Day trip (Jul 1, 2016)

Shrimp and finger mullet


----------



## Hogthis (Jul 1, 2016)

Day trip said:


> Shrimp and finger mullet



Thanks


----------



## Chap (Jul 5, 2016)

Fished the cemetery on the 3rd from my kayak.  Couldn't buy bait and I suck at throwing a cast net, so I was using some frozen shrimp.  Caught 5 rats reds around the cemetery.  I spooked a whole school of reds in about 18 inches of water on a mud flat.  Couldn't see them in the muddy water and I paddled right over them.  They exploded all around my kayak.  I tried to find them, but couldn't get them to bite.  Anyways, fish the cemetery if you have to fish from the bank.


----------

